# استفسار عن الصابون الابيض



## ابراهيم عليوة (13 يناير 2014)

انا بعمل برميل 60 من 

50 جرام بولي و3 ك سلفونيك و5 ك سليكات و1ك زهرة بيضاء وبجنية لون ابيض

الطريقة:
ملئ البرميل وترك جزء للمواد وبحط البولي واللون والزهرة البيضاء في الاول خالص قبل المعادلة وبعدين بحط السلفونيك واعادلة بالسلكات وبعمل اختبار لحد مايوصل للون الاخضريعني ال بي اتش 7 وبتركهم فترة حتي تتماسك

انا عاوز اعرف اية الغلط في التركيبة وهل البولي مادة ضارة بالجلد


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (13 يناير 2014)

السيليكات هى الضارة بالجلد وممنوع استخدامها


----------



## 83moris (13 يناير 2014)

م عبد القادر 
اية البديل للسليكات في التركيبة دي؟
واية الفرق بين السليكات العادية والميتا سليكات؟
شكرااا


----------



## ابراهيم عليوة (14 يناير 2014)

التركيبة دي للصابون الابيض اللي بيتحط في الغسالات يعني مش بيتغسل بية الصحون متهيالي مش هيبقي السليكات ضارة وممكن اعرف اية البديل


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 مارس 2014)

هناك فرق بين مكونات واجتهادات فى غير محلها مثل العجينه البيضاء والصابون الابيض الخ فلا داعى لانفاق الجهد فى التكذيب والتأكيد وهناك الطريق السليم وهو - تركيبات منظفات الغسيل لها مدارسها وطرقها فلنختر منها ما نشاء وحسب قدراتنا وتركيبات منظفات الاطباق وكذا الايدى -غير - اما التركيبه المذكوره لاتتبع اى تركيبه ولااى مدرسه ولاداعى لمناقشتها


----------

